# Statesboro/Savannah (?), GA Looking for Group



## JeremyK (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey folks,

My partner and I just moved from the Midwest (gaming mecca) to Statesboro, Georgia. We are both in a our mid/late 20's and looking for a good group of mature gamers to play in Pathfinder Adventure Paths and/or my home brew campaign world. 

I've been DMing for about 14 years and love it. I play from time to time, but my real passion comes from creating a story with friends. 

A few things to consider before replying: 

1) We don't game to break the system. I tend to pay attention to mechanics closely, but not with the intention of power gaming. If you enjoy hack and slash with a focus on optimization and metagaming, please do not reply. We like a nice balance of roleplay and strategy.

2) We prefer folks 21+. This is not hard & fast... if you're younger, but are mature for your age, do sign up. We originally gamed with 2 other couples... this was a blast. Not only did we have a solid gaming group, but those folks are now our friends for life. 

3) The camera follows the good guys. The story is about fun and feeling heroic-- not about satiating your dark, socially unacceptable impulses. 

Just reply here or (preferably) email me at jeremykinser (at) gmail (dot) com if you are interested. 

Our hope is to find a weekly game night. I find weekly games hold story continuity in a way that less regular meetings cannot. 

I look forward to hearing from you.

Best,
Jeremy


----------

